# Tri-tronics (G3) Collar Problem



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Yesterday, my collar worked fine. This evening, it didn't work at all. The collar charges and turns on just fine. Likewise, the transmitter charges just fine. The green light comes on whenever I press a button. Somehow, the signal seems to no longer be getting transmitted, received or both, like the two are somehow no longer in sync. The darn thing is in a padded case whenever it's not on my dog's neck. Of course, the warranty on it just expired a few months ago. This is a top of the line Pro 500 G3 purchased new in 2009. I'm more than a little irked that this happened but am hoping it's some simple deal someone here may know about that's not in the owner's manual. Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a similar issue about a year ago. I called Tri-tronics and they were able to talk me through re-sinking the collar and transmitter.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^ what he said...


----------



## Creekwalker (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.tritronics.com/content/customer-service/owners-manuals-product-guides/

Here is a link to the manuals for all fo the TT products. Look in the exp section of the G2 or G3 system for the procedure to add a receiver to marry your reciever this should fix the problem.

I hope that helps.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.tritronics.com/content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/manuals/matching_instr.pdf


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Creekwalker said:


> http://www.tritronics.com/content/customer-service/owners-manuals-product-guides/
> 
> Here is a link to the manuals for all fo the TT products. Look in the exp section of the G2 or G3 system for the procedure to add a receiver to marry your reciever this should fix the problem.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks but I've tried that at least a dozen times. It didn't work.


----------



## Creekwalker (Apr 3, 2006)

Give TT a call on Monday. They will be able to help you. I had a buddy that had a similar problem and could not get his system to marry. 5 minutes on the phone with TT he had it fixed.

Good Luck


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

J. Walker, I thought you did not use a collar? Wrong? Anyway, I had the same thing happen, and like you the "re marrying" solution did not work. It turned out the problem was in my transmitter. Mine was old, so not under warranty. Yours should be considered under warranty terms???


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Miy G3 was having some issues that re-synchronizing did not always address. After just a couple brief, friendly trouble-shooting phone calls with customer service, we decided they would ship me a battery and I'd change it myself.

In my case, it worked like a charm.

My best suggestion is to make a friendly call to their customer service folks during business hours and they will get you taken care of.

Good luck. 

Chris


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

2tall said:


> J. Walker, I thought you did not use a collar? Wrong? Anyway, I had the same thing happen, and like you the "re marrying" solution did not work. It turned out the problem was in my transmitter. Mine was old, so not under warranty. Yours should be considered under warranty terms???


I never said I don't use the collar. I just rarely use the shock buttons and do not force fetch, force to water, force to pile or use the collar for ANY kind of de-cheating work. I mostly use the green button for praise at long distances. I think when properly used (which doesn't include lighting dogs up for the least little thing), e-collars are one of the best training _reinforcement_ tools out there.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I get the pleasure of returning my receiver and being without it for who knows how long while being charged $75 to repair a collar that lasted two and a half years with light use: usually one dog for 30-60 minutes per day. Apparently a chip has gone bad which is why it won't link with the transmitter. I'm really, REALLY disappointed in Tri-tronics.


----------

